# Just started writing music



## CoinOperatedSpork (Sep 25, 2013)

I got together with a friend and started writing music for the first time. I'd written some small one minute instrumental demos in the past but never a finished song. It's been a lot of fun but our listeners are comprised mainly of friends and family who really don't enjoy our music. I thought I'd share the sweet love with the music sub forum. That being said we aren't audio engineers so the demos we recorded are rough. 

https://soundcloud.com/this-nomad-heart


----------



## Luxo (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice sound man, really enjoyed them


----------



## CoinOperatedSpork (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## CharlieTooHuman (Nov 6, 2013)

Great voices and I'd say the recording quality is great for just being "rough" demos. Excellent work, keep it up!


----------



## CoinOperatedSpork (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm still chasing that studio sound. : ) Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Tyler Danann (Dec 7, 2013)

Just listened.

Nice roaring jingle and Teen Americana.


----------



## fahad.abrar (May 29, 2014)

nice and good sound. I'm listening it by raising my volume to full.


----------



## dantefrizzoli (Jun 13, 2014)

I think it sounds quite nice, and the quality of the recording is great. The Cowboy Love Song reminded me how Tenacious D does their songs. =D


----------



## count58 (Jul 15, 2014)

For youngsters, surely they will enjoy your music. It's nice, I must admit ... great tune. But why don't you use your talent to please few of your friends and loved ones. Venture into something that they will learn to appreciate especially that it is your craft. Believe me, when people like your music ... you'll be one step ahead from other musicians. You might get lucky a producer will hear that!


----------



## sreeves2 (Aug 30, 2014)

Somewhere Over the Rainbow honestly has me speechless. I love it - it's amazing. And I love the acoustic sound to it.


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 31, 2014)

I really like "Drunk (electric demo)" a lot. I'd definitely play it at gigs when I DJ.


----------



## Chaseanthemum (Dec 19, 2014)

Very nice  enjoyed it.


----------

